# 2'9 eq critique



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

i rode Zandor in the novice eq at hits. Its supposed to be 2'9 but it looked much lower. i was nervous during this round because it was our first show together. i got first in this round and 1st and 2nd in the 2 other and got 2nd in the flat but we ended up champion out of 29.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5kJHuUwsMw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm little help. I'm having trouble because you've very tiny in the video;-)

However, I do notice that your horse is very calm, and your body and hands are very quiet. Your leg is so solid and quiet. I thought you both looked lovely.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Lovely round! I think your horse got a little slow in some stages, but you kicked him/her on. Lovely distances too. No wonder you did so well, it was a very nice round!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Very well!

I did notice in the beginning that you guys were going very slowly, but you picked up after your first jump well. I love your nice, even pace. Your horse seems very hunter-y, which always helps 

Over your jumps, I like your position. It's not that terrible, overdramatic, laying on your horse's neck type release that you see far too often in the Hunter ring. Your position is very nice and solid, with an ample release for this height.

The big thing I have to mention is making sure you get the "correct" number of strides between jumps. I didn't have the measurements so I'm not sure what those numbers might have been, but based on your results I will assume you nailed it. Keep it up!

You seem to be really comfortable at this height, and your horse seems happy to do it as well. I don't see any reason you couldn't head up to the 3' division!


----------



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

Your horse and you look amazing together. You position is nicely fluid, but still stable. He seems willing, if a bit slow at times. I wish my pony could maintain that nice active, but still calm, canter around a course... oh well. I love her anyway.  Anyways, great job. I think you two are definitely ready to move up to 3'. You would do great.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I thought you kept a lovely body and leg position - really nice to see someone riding like that.
I'm used to horses and ponies that are a lot more 'punchy' and forward going at fences but you kept up a good brisk pace and had him held together well especially considering how small you look on him


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Zandor is lovely. I can't imagine the strides between the fences anything other than what you did. Congrats on such great results at your first show on him.


----------



## baysalways (Aug 5, 2014)

I was just at HITS too!! I think that you guys look pretty good. You kept a solid seat and leg. He got his changes and the strides were correct in the lines. Your horse look solid over the jumps as well. Definitely ideal for the Hunter Ring!


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks for the comments. we do have trouble keeping the same pace throughout the course. i tend to always to start of too slow and by the last few jumps Zandor starts to get really exited and start to jump long.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

looking very good!


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

This is from today. he did not knock the pole down the rail was like that when we jumped it


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks like a pretty fun course. I would love to get into jumping but I'm blocked by that 'too old to start' mentality.


----------

